# Drug-sniffing dogs are now for hire



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.baltimoresun.com/features/pets/bs-md-drug-dogs-20101020,0,5517810,full.story

This article was forwarded to me under a different title (which I sort of prefer actually):

*Company Renting Drug-Sniffing Dogs to Insane Parents * 

http://gawker.com/5670483/company-r...m=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+gawker/full+(Gawker)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I read that article. It's not new however. The service has been available for many years. 

dFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was asked a few yrs ago if I could train Thunder (for hire) to do drug searches in a private school.
Not knowing any of the legalities of it I said no.
The one really scarry thing I did know wasn't legal was the guy said he could get me all the "training material" I needed.:-o](*,)
I'm going to do a search demo for my oldest grandaughter's (12) school this next couple of weeks. (public school)
I imprinted Thunder on Cigarettes......and I ain't planting them on any kids. Even that would scare me. 8-[
When I do a "find the kid" scenario I'm going to use my grandaughter.


----------

